# Megan Rapinoe.....Just STHU and Play !!!!



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4946


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 27, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Why do you hate Megan Rapinoe so much?


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Why do you hate Megan Rapinoe so much?


*Hmmmmmmmm.....*

*I'll have to think about a response to that ludicrous post.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

*




*
*Oh Yeah...Uh Huh !*
*I Got You By The Tailll..!*
*Uh Huh....Oh Yeah...!*
*Listen To You Waillll..!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

*Now STHU and continue to play....That's what !*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Now STHU and continue to play....That's what !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


What's a Haka got to do with it?


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's a Haka got to do with it?


*A. See below.....*
*B. If I have to explain you're worse off than before I responded.*

*Maybe a "little " Wedding HAKA will help.........*

*



*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's a Haka got to do with it?


You know. When a perfectly homophobic thread is started, and then turns into an affront to cultural traditions, it’s time for the racist homophobe that started this to unconditionally apologize for his insensitivities.

We all await his heartfelt contrition...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You know. When a perfectly homophobic thread is started, and then turns into an affront to cultural traditions, it’s time for the racist homophobe that started this to unconditionally apologize for his insensitivities.
> 
> We all await his heartfelt contrition...


You first.
It means more when you accept your role in the act.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You know. When a perfectly homophobic thread is started, and then turns into an affront to cultural traditions, it’s time for the racist homophobe that started this to unconditionally apologize for his insensitivities.
> 
> We all await his heartfelt contrition...



*I just wanna see the " Player " play...*
*I don't wanna hear what they have to say...*
*Now you bring out your deep dark " Homo "*
*Do we really wanna see you dance with a " Momo "..*
*What wrong with a little cultural tradition before battle...*
*Anything is better than witnessing your TDS obsessed brain go addle...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You first.
> It means more when you accept your role in the act.


More judo I see.


----------



## nononono (Jun 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More judo I see.


*Ju do see why everyone picks on ju....don't ju ..do do...*


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You know. When a perfectly homophobic thread is started, and then turns into an affront to cultural traditions, it’s time for the racist homophobe that started this to unconditionally apologize for his insensitivities.
> 
> We all await his heartfelt contrition...


If 4n’s was a patriot instead of one of those failing uneducated white males that Trump always calls his “base,” he’d be proud of Megan Rapinoe. A successful, proud patriotic American.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> If 4n’s was a patriot instead of one of those failing uneducated white males that Trump always calls his “base,” he’d be proud of Megan Rapinoe. A successful, proud patriotic American.


She's too proud to realize how lucky she is.
Its a shame that she feels the need to take all of it.
She's in a position to build bridges.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's too proud to realize how lucky she is.
> Its a shame that she feels the need to take all of it.
> She's in a position to build bridges.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Stuttering isnt a crutch.
Its a disability.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stuttering isnt a crutch.
> Its a disability.


Did you catch your hero t joking with his buddy Putin about the death of Western Democracy?  

As a true American patriot, does that sicken you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you catch your hero t joking with his buddy Putin about the death of Western Democracy?
> 
> As a true American patriot, does that sicken you?


As a tool of the left, what is your perspective?
Putin is a 20th century communist remnant.
You two have so much in common.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As a tool of the left, what is your perspective?
> Putin is a 20th century communist remnant.
> You two have so much in common.


That's OK.  T didn't understand it either.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As a tool of the left, what is your perspective?
> Putin is a 20th century communist remnant.
> You two have so much in common.


"Tool of the left"?  Which of us actually did his duty and signed up for an unpopular war?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> "Tool of the left"?  Which of us actually did his duty and signed up for an unpopular war?


You're such a douche.
I was 10 when the war ended.
You suckle at Jane Fonda's commie milk jugs.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're such a douche.
> I was 10 when the war ended.
> You suckle at Jane Fonda's commie milk jugs.


You still had your chances.  My nephew is about your age.  When I first met him he was a skateboard hoodlum.  Then he joined the Army, served in Iraq and Afghanistan defusing IEDs, and got a college degree studying nights and weekends.  The Army made him an officer in the Medical Service Corps. His last overseas gig was commander of a platoon of medics in Afghanistan, where he was one of the few in the platoon permitted to carry weapons - the rest were unarmed medics. He retired last year as a Captain.

I posted pictures of him on the old site - remember?  

Before and after commissioning --







And all you have in rebuttal is lies about me.  Denial isn't a crutch.  It's a disability.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> You still had your chances.  My nephew is about your age.  When I first met him he was a skateboard hoodlum.  Then he joined the Army, served in Iraq and Afghanistan defusing IEDs, and got a college degree studying nights and weekends.  The Army made him an officer in the Medical Service Corps. His last overseas gig was commander of a platoon of medics in Afghanistan, where he was one of the few in the platoon permitted to carry weapons - the rest were unarmed medics. He retired last year as a Captain.
> 
> I posted pictures of him on the old site - remember?
> 
> ...


I can only hope he isnt the douche you are.
I've served my country, and still do.

There were no "unpopular wars" when I was of recruiting age, and I registered for the draft at 18.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I can only hope he isnt the douche you are.
> I've served my country, and still do.


Liar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Liar.


The stutter.
Its back.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Liar.


Did you know that the commie who assassinated JFK also was a service member in a branch of the US Navy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's too proud to realize how lucky she is.
> Its a shame that she feels the need to take all of it.
> She's in a position to build bridges.


You think she's too proud.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think she's too proud?


Yes.
It happens.
She can fix it when she grows up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As a tool of the left, what is your perspective?
> Putin is a 20th century communist remnant.
> You two have so much in common.


You underestimate Putin's influence and objectives. At the same time you over estimate t's.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I can only hope he isnt the douche you are.
> I've served my country, and still do.
> 
> There were no "unpopular wars" when I was of recruiting age, and I registered for the draft at 18.


"Registered for the draft" was how you "served my country"?  I would never use this kind of language, but I have friends who call that kind of people REMF pussies.

The last time I saw Captain Douche in person was at his half-brother's wedding a couple of years ago.  The reception was in the banquet hall of a midtown San Diego hotel.  Some drunk wandered in from the bar, and he could have probably stayed and enjoyed the food and drink, but he wanted to be the center of attention.  The Captain laid an arm across the interloper's shoulders and ushered him back to the bar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> "Registered for the draft" was how you "served my country"?  I would never use this kind of language, but I have friends who call that kind of people REMF pussies.
> 
> The last time I saw Captain Douche in person was at his half-brother's wedding a couple of years ago.  The reception was in the banquet hall of a midtown San Diego hotel.  Some drunk wandered in from the bar, and he could have probably stayed and enjoyed the food and drink, but he wanted to be the center of attention.  The Captain laid an arm across the interloper's shoulders and ushered him back to the bar.


No, dumbass.
I serve my country every day by going to work, and protecting the health of the nation.
Do you think a squid on a ship is more important than a plumber in a ditch?


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you know that the commie who assassinated JFK also was a service member in a branch of the US Navy?


You live in Oceanside.  You should know better.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, dumbass.
> I serve my country every day by going to work, and protecting the health of the nation.
> Do you think a squid on a ship is more important than a plumber in a ditch?


I'm too lazy to hunt down the crying baby meme.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> You live in Oceanside.  You should know better.


You knew.
Commies come in all flavors.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm too lazy to hunt down the crying baby meme.


You're the guy running your "service" up the flag pole.
Douchebag.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> She's too proud to realize how lucky she is.
> Its a shame that she feels the need to take all of it.
> She's in a position to build bridges.


She is building bridges.
Take all of what?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> She is building bridges.
> Take all of what?


She's burning bridges.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're the guy running your "service" up the flag pole.
> Douchebag.


That was in response to your "tool of the left" comment.  I don't drag out my medals unless someone questions my patriotism, and it's the appropriate season, right?  Unless you think July 4th is just BBQ and fireworks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> That was in response to your "tool of the left" comment.  I don't drag out my medals unless someone questions my patriotism, and it's the appropriate season, right?  Unless you think July 4th is just BBQ and fireworks.


You are a pinko.
Own it.
Benedict Arnold was a war hero.
You were certainly no hero, but your traitoristic instincts are nothing new.
I actually think its worse if you were in the military and end up commie, than it is if your just the run of the mill antifa fairy.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You are a pinko.?
> Own it.
> Benedict Arnold was a war hero.
> You were certainly no hero, but your traitoristic instincts are nothing new.
> I actually think its worse if you were in the military and end up commie, than it is if your just the run of the mill antifa fairy.


Mostly lies, but that's all you have left, right?  (left, right, left, right, sound off!  You had a good home when you left! You're right!)

What's wrong with being anti-fascist?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> What's wrong with being anti-fascist?


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/06/29/journalist-andy-ngo-assaulted-by-antifa-protestors-in-portland/


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, dumbass.
> I serve my country every day by going to work, and protecting the health of the nation.
> Do you think a squid on a ship is more important than a plumber in a ditch?


You don't realize that public health and sewage control is socialism?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> You don't realize that public health and sewage control is socialism?


Why would a non commie say something like that?
You seem to be in some kind of a denial phase.
Just embrace it.
Its who you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

Honest to God.
People will respect you more if you dont hide it.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would a non commie say something like that?
> You seem to be in some kind of a denial phase.
> Just embrace it.
> Its who you are.


I know who I am.  I served 8 years in the Navy and then worked the rest of my life making weapons systems for our military (except for that first civilian year making subway fare collection computers).  And my wife is an immigrant who worked her way up from the typing pool (yes, that was a real job once) and now has her own business as a real estate broker, and produces dance and music shows in her spare time.  Can't get much more American than that.  

I used to like your story of being a deceptively-intelligent self-made man despite being a high school dropout.  I guess your fans share my disappointment to find out that you are just a gullible blowhard.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/06/29/journalist-andy-ngo-assaulted-by-antifa-protestors-in-portland/


Breitbart?  That's how low you have sunk.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Honest to God.
> People will respect you more if you dont hide it.


Let's not forget the question that set you off --

Did you catch your hero t joking with his buddy Putin about the death of Western Democracy? 

As a true American patriot, does that sicken you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would a non commie say something like that?
> You seem to be in some kind of a denial phase.
> Just embrace it.
> Its who you are.


You have become an ignorant cartoon like character.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> You still had your chances.  My nephew is about your age.  When I first met him he was a skateboard hoodlum.  Then he joined the Army, served in Iraq and Afghanistan defusing IEDs, and got a college degree studying nights and weekends.  The Army made him an officer in the Medical Service Corps. His last overseas gig was commander of a platoon of medics in Afghanistan, where he was one of the few in the platoon permitted to carry weapons - the rest were unarmed medics. He retired last year as a Captain.
> 
> I posted pictures of him on the old site - remember?
> 
> ...


He must be related to you by marriage.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You are a pinko.
> Own it.
> Benedict Arnold was a war hero.
> You were certainly no hero, but your traitoristic instincts are nothing new.
> I actually think its worse if you were in the military and end up commie, than it is if your just the run of the mill antifa fairy.


Stolen valor.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2019)

Drunks and losers toss around the “pinko” term from decades. It’s a discredited joke among the rednecks and idiots. Those who do it always fail.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/06/29/journalist-andy-ngo-assaulted-by-antifa-protestors-in-portland/


Taking to the streets to fight Nazis who are there is a patriotic duty.  On the other hand, it's nice  that the gays can be on all sides of the political spectrum.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Taking to the streets to fight Nazis who are there is a patriotic duty.  On the other hand, it's nice  that the gays can be on all sides of the political spectrum.



Here's your "nazi", you pathetic little commie luver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Let's not forget the question that set you off --
> 
> Did you catch your hero t joking with his buddy Putin about the death of Western Democracy?
> 
> As a true American patriot, does that sicken you?


The joke's on you, sherlock.
If you get sick, stop looking in the mirror.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I know who I am.  I served 8 years in the Navy and then worked the rest of my life making weapons systems for our military (except for that first civilian year making subway fare collection computers).  And my wife is an immigrant who worked her way up from the typing pool (yes, that was a real job once) and now has her own business as a real estate broker, and produces dance and music shows in her spare time.  Can't get much more American than that.
> 
> I used to like your story of being a deceptively-intelligent self-made man despite being a high school dropout.  I guess your fans share my disappointment to find out that you are just a gullible blowhard.


I could give a shit about how much you like to toot your own horn.
You are what you are.

As far as your "disappointment" lol, you've been using the same line of bullshit since the first week I signed into this shit show.
You have the imagination of a sea cucumber.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I could give a shit about how much you like to toot your own horn.
> You are what you are.
> 
> As far as your "disappointment" lol, you've been using the same line of bullshit since the first week I signed into this shit show.
> You have the imagination of a sea cucumber.


Did you catch your hero t joking with his buddy Putin about the death of Western Democracy?

As a true American patriot, does that sicken you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you catch your hero t joking with his buddy Putin about the death of Western Democracy?
> 
> As a true American patriot, does that sicken you?


Yes, and no.
Remember when he asked him to find Hillary's "lost" emails?
Keep your magnifying glass on the trail magoo.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, and no.
> Remember when he asked him to find Hillary's "lost" emails?
> Keep your magnifying glass on the trail magoo.


And you call me a pinko - what does that make you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> And you call me a pinko - what does that make you?


Im the guy who gets the joke.
You're the guy we laugh at.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im the guy who gets the joke.
> You're the guy we laugh at.


You're the guy who kisses t's ass at every opportunity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> You're the guy who kisses t's ass at every opportunity.


The plumber is balls deep on t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Honest to God.
> People will respect you more if you dont hide it.


He hasn’t hid it for sometime now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 4969
> Here's your "nazi", you pathetic little commie luver.


Trump 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Drunks and losers toss around the “pinko” term from decades. It’s a discredited joke among the rednecks and idiots. Those who do it always fail.


I didn’t think you were a pinko until right now, maybe a full blown commie.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He hasn’t hid it for sometime now.


He hides it from himself.
The espolistas are a left wing, anti- American band of internet commie queerbaits.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He hides it from himself.
> The espolistas are a left wing, anti- American band of internet commie queerbaits.


Looks like you are taking this pretty hard.

How about t and his best buddy Kim?  You think t is trying to make Putin jealous?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He hides it from himself.
> The espolistas are a left wing, anti- American band of internet commie queerbaits.


That about sums it up.
They have an endless supply of tears.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like you are taking this pretty hard.
> 
> How about t and his best buddy Kim?  You think t is trying to make Putin jealous?


I think the plumber knows what he has become and it may just irk him a bit, but not enough to admit the mistake . . . so he is just angry and looking for a release.

It use to be Democrats were "we are all in this together" and Republicans were "every man for themself". Democrats remain in it for the good of everyone, but Republicans are now in it for t and what's best for t, period. Strange but true.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think the plumber knows what he has become and it may just irk him a bit, but not enough to admit the mistake . . . so he is just angry and looking for a release.
> 
> It use to be Democrats were "we are all in this together" and Republicans were "every man for themself". Democrats remain in it for the good of everyone, but Republicans are now in it for t and what's best for t, period. Strange but true.


The best we could hope for as a reaction to Trumpism would be the death of all big political parties.  Let the people have their country back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> The best we could hope for as a reaction to Trumpism would be the death of all big political parties.  Let the people have their country back.


Like the point of my thank you mr t thread, thanks for showing us the errors and holes in system. Now hopefully we can patch it back up. Even Nixon continued to work for the American people til close to the end.


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the point of my thank you mr t thread, thanks for showing us the errors and holes in system. Now hopefully we can patch it back up. Even Nixon continued to work for the American people til close to the end.


Nixon normalized relations with China.  Nixon ended the Vietnam War.  Nixon eased relations with Soviet Union and negotiated limits to nuclear weapons with them.

He had history on his side.  He might have even won a Nobel Peace Prize after he retired.  But in the end, he couldn't help but play to his true nature as a cheap crook.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I could give a shit about how much you like to toot your own horn.
> You are what you are.
> 
> As far as your "disappointment" lol, you've been using the same line of bullshit since the first week I signed into this shit show.
> You have the imagination of a sea cucumber.


"Are you not entertained? ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!". So reality and the truth bore you . . . maybe you just dream about being a plumber and post pictures of your neighbors garden over the fence where you live in your van, down by the river. Are you on welfare?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber is balls deep on t.





Hüsker Dü said:


> "Are you not entertained? ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!". So reality and the truth bore you . . . maybe you just dream about being a plumber and post pictures of your neighbors garden over the fence where you live in your van, down by the river. Are you on welfare?


Welfare?
He's not a Democrat.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Nixon normalized relations with China.  Nixon ended the Vietnam War.  Nixon eased relations with Soviet Union and negotiated limits to nuclear weapons with them.
> 
> He had history on his side.  He might have even won a Nobel Peace Prize after he retired.  But in the end, he couldn't help but play to his true nature as a cheap crook.


Just as you can't help but play to your true nature as pompously arrogant, judgmentally flawed and humorless know it all.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Drunks and losers toss around the “pinko” term from decades. It’s a discredited joke among the rednecks and idiots. Those who do it always fail.


Always?
Always?
You sure?


----------



## espola (Jun 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just as you can't help but play to your true nature as pompously arrogant, judgmentally flawed and humorless know it all.


I don't claim to know it all, but it is obvious I know more than you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Welfare?
> He's not a Democrat.


He's a liar, just, like, you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> You're the guy who kisses t's ass at every opportunity.


Not every opportunity, but I must admit, he's the best President I've been alive to see so far.
Just in terms of how he winds you people up puts him in the top two.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Are you not entertained? ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!". So reality and the truth bore you . . . maybe you just dream about being a plumber and post pictures of your neighbors garden over the fence where you live in your van, down by the river. Are you on welfare?


You got me.
Im with the O-side antifa.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Always?
> Always?
> You sure?


100%. You should know. You’re old, aren’t you?
Everybody who red-baits ends up a drunken loser or, like Nixon, becomes friends with them.
So I guess Ricky could end up making peace with a Espola and Husker...but until then, he ends up a drunken failure on the wrong side of history, a la Joe McCarthy. 
The winners are the Americans, not the loser red-baiters and pro-fascists. Every time!


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn’t think you were a pinko until right now, maybe a full blown commie.


Now you know. And I’ve never cared that you’re obsessed with transgender...nor have I wondered why.
We are who we are!


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you catch your hero t joking with his buddy Putin about the death of Western Democracy?
> 
> As a true American patriot, does that sicken you?


He’s not a patriot. He’s the opposite. He hates patriots.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

messy said:


> 100%. You should know. You’re old, aren’t you?
> Everybody who red-baits ends up a drunken loser or, like Nixon, becomes friends with them.
> So I guess Ricky could end up making peace with a Espola and Husker...but until then, he ends up a drunken failure on the wrong side of history, a la Joe McCarthy.
> The winners are the Americans, not the loser red-baiters and pro-fascists. Every time!


Did you just call espola and husker commies?
 Chinese fire drill. lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s not a patriot. He’s the opposite. He hates patriots.


You spelled comrade wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You spelled comrade wrong.


"State of Hate" look in the mirror.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "State of Hate" look in the mirror.


Should have posted it all CAPS lol.
So menacing. 
You people are too funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Should have posted it all CAPS lol.
> So menacing.
> You people are too funny.


And you aren't.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you aren't.


Have I ever argued otherwise?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 30, 2019)

https://t.co/eAjXmkn343


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you catch your hero t joking with his buddy Putin about the death of Western Democracy?
> 
> As a true American patriot, does that sicken you?


*You conducted yourself in an unusual way that made posters on previous forums*
*refer to you as a Pervert.*
*You removed items ( Golf Balls ) from your local Golf Course that were the property *
*of the Course and displayed them on this forum in multiple pictures and negotiated*
*sales of the looted items with a low IQ poster on this forum.*
*You bragged initially about your relationship with " Filthy Filner " and then denied*
*it when the TRUTH came out about him that required removal from office.*
*You have a history of Lying that is soooooo long I would need a staff to document *
*all of the incidents.*
*Those are just a few ............*

*And you engaged your very twisted grey matter in such a way as to slander the POTUS*
*yet again with more made up falsehoods you overheard on one of the Communist*
*Networks without understanding the context of the WHOLE conversation....*

*Go on Spola .....LIE some more and dispute what I've posted....!*

*You're no American Patriot...you are a low life Govt check plundering asshole....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't claim to know it all, but it is obvious I know more than you.


*You don't know diddly squat......*


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/eAjXmkn343


You had me at “Thought Police,” nutjob. 
America is a fine country. But it’s ok that you’re not a fan. That’s part of its beauty.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You conducted yourself in an unusual way that made posters on previous forums*
> *refer to you as a Pervert.*
> *You removed items ( Golf Balls ) from your local Golf Course that were the property *
> *of the Course and displayed them on this forum in multiple pictures and negotiated*
> ...


Hey isn’t Iz the one here who gets his paycheck from the Feds? Had to be one of you! LOL.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you just call espola and husker commies?
> Chinese fire drill. lol.


Nope. I said those that use that term are drunken losers... 
and did I mention always end up losing?
!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

messy said:


> 100%. You should know. You’re old, aren’t you?
> Everybody who red-baits ends up a drunken loser or, like Nixon, becomes friends with them.
> So I guess Ricky could end up making peace with a Espola and Husker...but until then, he ends up a drunken failure on the wrong side of history, a la Joe McCarthy.
> The winners are the Americans, not the loser red-baiters and pro-fascists. Every time!


Not counting 2016 of course.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2019)

messy said:


> You had me at “Thought Police,” nutjob.
> America is a fine country. But it’s ok that you’re not a fan. That’s part of its beauty.


As these "white nationalist" want to destroy the government (aka America), that obviously is apart of the t-putin link as putin has similar ambitions.


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not counting 2016 of course.


What are you talking about? Of course counting 2016. Nobody red-baited Hillary.
They tried it with Obama and he kicked the losers’ ass.
The problem with the Dems now is they’re fighting over who is further left.
But as soon as the idiots start red-baiting, we win!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As these "white nationalist" want to destroy the government (aka America), that obviously is apart of the t-putin link as putin has similar ambitions.


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

messy said:


> What are you talking about? Of course counting 2016. Nobody red-baited Hillary.
> They tried it with Obama and he kicked the losers’ ass.
> The problem with the Dems now is they’re fighting over who is further left.
> But as soon as the idiots start red-baiting, we win!


California Dreaming


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey isn’t Iz the one here who gets his paycheck from the Feds? Had to be one of you! LOL.


*Wrong thread " Messy "......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

*Rapinoe benched....*
*USA wins again......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Rapinoe benched....*
> *USA wins again......*


She is injured and like millions of Americans doesn't approve of this administrations, at times cruel, policies and actions . . . especially those of the list in chief. If you weren't simply a partisan suckass and were more of an American you would be able to see that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is injured and like millions of Americans doesn't approve of this administrations, at times cruel, policies and actions . . . especially those of the list in chief. If you weren't simply a partisan suckass and were more of an American you would be able to see that.


More of an American like you?
No thank you comrade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is injured and like millions of Americans doesn't approve of this administrations, at times cruel, policies and actions . . . especially those of the list in chief. If you weren't simply a partisan suckass and were more of an American you would be able to see that.


Fake news


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 273185, member: 1707"

She is injured and like millions of Americans doesn't approve 
of this administrations, at times cruel, policies and actions . . . 
*Awwww.....The " Little Tinky Winky " kick an Ice chest......*


especially those of the list in chief. If you weren't simply a partisan 
suckass and were more of an American you would be able to see that.
*I am American....!*
*You are American....!*
*What more should " I " do....!*

/QUOTE

*Oh Rodent......Yoooooo Hoooooo....!*
*You wanna " Betsy Ross " flag.....!*

*How about either one of those on the end from 01/20/2009...!*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

*USWNT clinch the Tournament Final*

USA   2  - 0  Netherlands

Well, Well.....They deserve all the Congrats for winning...!

*The two players with " pulled " hammies score.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Rapinoe benched....*
> *USA wins again......*


Happy now?


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5047
> Happy now?


*The " ladies " aced the tournament. *
*Rapinoe can sit at home with who ever else*
*doesn't want to go to the White House....*
*Maybe none will go....but they still WON !*
*And it's done.....*
*Now what !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The " ladies " aced the tournament. *
> *Rapinoe can sit at home with who ever else*
> *doesn't want to go to the White House....*
> *Maybe none will go....but they still WON !*
> ...


They don't eat junk food and don't suffer fools gladly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2019)

The President offered the olive branch.
The "player" (s) declined to accept as representatives of the USA.
Almost 70 million Americans voted for Trump.
I guess we aren't represented by the USWNT.

btw, nice win.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They don't eat junk food and don't suffer fools gladly.


*So states the guy who most likely drinks two of these :*







*And a couple packages of these every morning....*

*




*

*No wonder you're up at 3:00 am posting on this site .......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The President offered the olive branch.
> The "player" (s) declined to accept as representatives of the USA.
> Almost 70 million Americans voted for Trump.
> I guess we aren't represented by the USWNT.
> ...


LaVelle's goal was fantastic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The President offered the olive branch.
> The "player" (s) declined to accept as representatives of the USA.
> Almost 70 million Americans voted for Trump.
> I guess we aren't represented by the USWNT.


The "president"*, as you call him is highly divisive, pitting groups against each other. So many comprehensive thinking people don't wish to appear to endorse/condone such actions by associating with the perpetrator.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 273809, member: 1707"

The "president"*, as you call him is highly divisive,
*He's " Our " President whether you like it or not...*

pitting groups against each other.
*Sorry Rodent, that's what YOUR party does...Your party bused in *
*the opposing factions to create the Charlottesville fiasco....no one else.*


So many comprehensive thinking people don't wish to appear to endorse
*Oh yes we do....much much better results than " Cankle's " could have dreamed of....*

/condone such actions by associating with the perpetrator.
*Speaking of " Perpetrators " ....I think Nancy's daughter is a little worried...*

/QUOTE

*Poor poor Rodent.....*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The President offered the olive branch.
> The "player" (s) declined to accept as representatives of the USA.
> Almost 70 million Americans voted for Trump.
> I guess we aren't represented by the USWNT.
> ...


Nice win.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2019)

I am so happy that the President offered to have the USWNT come to the White House to celebrate their win.
It means a lot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I am so happy that the President offered to have the USWNT come to the White House to celebrate their win.
> It means a lot.


You know some of them want to go.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

*I would venture 9o % want to go, but the shaming is intense.....*
*They will regret it in the long run....*

*On another note : *

*Someone needs to TEACH USWNT member Allie Long some respect*
*for the American Flag !!!!!*

*The very Country that GAVE them/her the opportunity to be there in*
*the first place....is represented by the Flag she tossed on the ground.*

*It great the ladies won the Tournament, but the disrespect being shown*
*to the Country and President is disgusting...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I would venture 9o % want to go, but the shaming is intense.....*
> *They will regret it in the long run....*
> 
> *On another note : *
> ...


Why world class athletes, world class individuals want to visit a trailer trash president*.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "president"*, as you call him is highly divisive, pitting groups against each other. So many comprehensive thinking people don't wish to appear to endorse/condone such actions by associating with the perpetrator.


So many athletes don't go to the White House when they win under Trump. Unprecedented. I wonder why not?
Hey Multi, there's another accomplishment to list.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice win.


Rapinoe says they won because "gays rule." She's the best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> So many athletes don't go to the White House when they win under Trump. Unprecedented. I wonder why not?
> Hey Multi, there's another accomplishment to list.


The piles of complete garbage "food products" can't help . . . what happened to What Is up he use to brag about his dollar menu lifestyle . . . hope it didn't give him a coronary.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2019)

Athletes get invited to the White House as a way to salute an accomplishment.
Athletes decide to decline the invite. Nothing unique.
What a great country we live in.

https://theweek.com/articles/460872/18-athletes-who-refused-visit-white-house


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Rapinoe says they won because "gays rule." She's the best.


Good for Meagan.
You believe that?


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good for Meagan.
> You believe that?


Believe that she said it? Yes I saw the video. She also said “no I’m not going to the fucking White House.” 
She’s the best!
Why do athletes keep rejecting their invitations to visit the White House? That hasn’t happened before and America loves its athletes.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Athletes get invited to the White House as a way to salute an accomplishment.
> Athletes decide to decline the invite. Nothing unique.
> What a great country we live in.
> 
> https://theweek.com/articles/460872/18-athletes-who-refused-visit-white-house


Hey you found 6 who wouldn’t visit Obama or Clinton for political reasons, 3 of whom are in their mid-60s.
Good job, fool!
The Trump refusals are totally unprecedented. 
https://theweek.com/articles/460872/18-athletes-who-refused-visit-white-house


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why world class athletes, world class individuals want to visit a trailer trash president*.


*OMG are you an envious...jealous worn out " Rod Busted Rodent "*


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey you found 6 who wouldn’t visit Obama or Clinton for political reasons, 3 of whom are in their mid-60s.
> Good job, fool!
> The Trump refusals are totally unprecedented.


*I now Officially declare this THREAD DEAD....*

*The USWNT Won...!*
*Megan Rapinoe scored winning goals...!*

*On to the next event....*

*Any further comments on this thread by LIBERALS will*
*confirm their Insanity due to TDS-STD's*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I now Officially declare this THREAD DEAD....*
> 
> *The USWNT Won...!*
> *Megan Rapinoe scored winning goals...!*
> ...


You would know.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The piles of complete garbage "food products" can't help . . . what happened to What Is up he use to brag about his dollar menu lifestyle . . . hope it didn't give him a coronary.


*No different than your Sugar Donuts, 
caffeine, guarana, taurine, ginseng, sugars and B vitamins Energy drinks
you consume at 1:00 - 3:00 am ...............
*


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You would know.


*I do know....*

*You are insane...*

*You have " STD's " from TDS..*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Believe that she said it? Yes I saw the video. She also said “no I’m not going to the fucking White House.”
> She’s the best!
> Why do athletes keep rejecting their invitations to visit the White House? That hasn’t happened before and America loves its athletes.


I know she said it, that wasn't the question. Do you believe what she said, that gays rule?
Again, good for her, don't go to the White House, she's not the first to decline the offer and she won't be the last.

Athletes have been rejecting offers to the White House for decades, it's nothing new. See the link below:

https://theweek.com/articles/460872/18-athletes-who-refused-visit-white-house


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No different than your Sugar Donuts,
> caffeine, guarana, taurine, ginseng, sugars and B vitamins Energy drinks
> you consume at 1:00 - 3:00 am ...............*


None of those.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> None of those.


*Most likely you don't .....huh.....3:00 am ....posts...*
*Your conscience, your health....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Believe that she said it? Yes I saw the video. She also said “no I’m not going to the fucking White House.”
> She’s the best!
> Why do athletes keep rejecting their invitations to visit the White House? That hasn’t happened before and America loves its athletes.


You lie.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You lie.


You can’t handle the truth, Cowboy!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

messy said:


> You can’t handle the truth, Cowboy!!!


Lil joe the rhinestone cowboy.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I would venture 9o % want to go, but the shaming is intense.....*
> *They will regret it in the long run....*
> 
> *On another note : *
> ...


Seems Megan knows of no teammates that want to go to the White House this time around.  But they’re excited to accept the House of Representatives invite to the Capitol. 

You’re pretty much regretting having started this thread as well I suppose.  Oh well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Seems Megan knows of no teammates that want to go to the White House this time around.  But they’re excited to accept the House of Representatives invite to the Capitol.
> 
> You’re pretty much regretting having started this thread as well I suppose.  Oh well.


Again, his response will be . . .


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Seems Megan knows of no teammates that want to go to the White House this time around.  But they’re excited to accept the House of Representatives invite to the Capitol.
> 
> You’re pretty much regretting having started this thread as well I suppose.  Oh well.


Perhaps t can invite those who were left off the roster due to the well known (but hidden) agenda.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Seems Megan knows of no teammates that want to go to the White House this time around.  But they’re excited to accept the House of Representatives invite to the Capitol.
> 
> You’re pretty much regretting having started this thread as well I suppose.  Oh well.


She didnʻt kneel for the national anthem at the final.  Sheʻs lukewarm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

*Reward Is Not Dependent on Your Effort but on Your Product*

I don’t doubt Wambach when she says that she, Manning, and Bryant “left it all on the field for decades with the same ferocity…and commitment” and that “the sacrifices the men made for their careers were nearly identical to her own.” But if there is a case for equal pay, this isn’t it. The first hard lesson is that pay is not dependent on your _effort_ but on your _product_. 

https://fee.org/articles/is-the-us-women-s-soccer-team-really-underpaid/


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 274246, member: 2987"

Seems Megan knows of no teammates that want to go to the White House this time around.  But they’re excited to accept the House of Representatives invite to the Capitol.

You’re pretty much regretting having started this thread as well I suppose.
*Abso - fucking - lutely not......The TRUTH needed to be brought out !*

Oh well.
*Oh well...Hell...!*
*She's an embarrassment to the Women's athletic community now !*
*BECAUSE OF HER MOUTH, NOT HER ABILITY !*


/QUOTE

*You're pretty petty remarks are quite regrettable aren't they...much...*


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Reward Is Not Dependent on Your Effort but on Your Product*
> 
> I don’t doubt Wambach when she says that she, Manning, and Bryant “left it all on the field for decades with the same ferocity…and commitment” and that “the sacrifices the men made for their careers were nearly identical to her own.” But if there is a case for equal pay, this isn’t it. The first hard lesson is that pay is not dependent on your _effort_ but on your _product_.
> 
> https://fee.org/articles/is-the-us-women-s-soccer-team-really-underpaid/


US Women’s Soccer grosses equal or greater than USMNT, so there should be pay equity.

But of course, you’re threatened by women.
Do they keep getting promoted over you at the Fed Insurance Co?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

messy said:


> US Women’s Soccer grosses equal or greater than USMNT, so there should be pay equity.


Lol! They have equity in the WNT?  Whatʻs their ROE?


----------



## Booter (Jul 10, 2019)

From Izzy's FEE article:
US Soccer sells these broadcast rights and sponsorships as a bundle, not separately for each team. As a result, it’s hard to tell how much of, say, Budweiser’s sponsorship is attracted by the men’s team and how much by the women’s. Presumably, sponsors are paying to get their name in front of potential customers. *Considering that data show TV viewing figures for the men’s team are higher than for the women’s team, this might suggest that the men’s team is the attraction for a disproportionate amount of that broadcast and sponsorship revenue. This would explain the pay disparity*

From https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/10/us-viewership-of-the-womens-world-cup-final-was-higher-than-the-mens.html:
US viewership of the 2019 Women’s World Cup final was 22% higher than the 2018 men’s final
Fox Sports' statement reports that total viewership, including online streaming, peaked at roughly 20 million, making it the most-watched soccer match on English-language television, men's or women's, in the U.S. since the 2015 FIFA Women'sWorld Cup final, which delivered 25.4 million viewers.

And

https://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2019/7/9/20686098/world-cup-and-gold-cup-viewership-and-bonuses-highlight-womens-pay-disparity:
Restricting interest to just the United States, the scale still favors the women. The women’s quarterfinal match against France was watched by over 6.1 million people, in the awkward 3pm EST timeslot, while the English speaking comparison for the men’s quarterfinal victory over Curacao was 1.55 million on a Sunday night. Over the course of their final three games the women tallied 27 million viewers for Fox.

Viewership is of course not the only way to measure interest, and the women have also proven their ability to drive the bottom line. The home women’s jersey has eclipsed all sales records, men’s or women’s, for Nike, and is up over 500% versus the last World Cup on Fanatics.

*As usual Izzy and his sources of information are full of shit!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Booter said:


> From Izzy's FEE article:
> US Soccer sells these broadcast rights and sponsorships as a bundle, not separately for each team. As a result, it’s hard to tell how much of, say, Budweiser’s sponsorship is attracted by the men’s team and how much by the women’s. Presumably, sponsors are paying to get their name in front of potential customers. *Considering that data show TV viewing figures for the men’s team are higher than for the women’s team, this might suggest that the men’s team is the attraction for a disproportionate amount of that broadcast and sponsorship revenue. This would explain the pay disparity*
> 
> From https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/10/us-viewership-of-the-womens-world-cup-final-was-higher-than-the-mens.html:
> ...


As usual the pavlovian attraction of Bootsie to words like “might suggest” continue to attract the suckers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Booter said:


> From Izzy's FEE article:
> US Soccer sells these broadcast rights and sponsorships as a bundle, not separately for each team. As a result, it’s hard to tell how much of, say, Budweiser’s sponsorship is attracted by the men’s team and how much by the women’s. Presumably, sponsors are paying to get their name in front of potential customers. *Considering that data show TV viewing figures for the men’s team are higher than for the women’s team, this might suggest that the men’s team is the attraction for a disproportionate amount of that broadcast and sponsorship revenue. This would explain the pay disparity*
> 
> From https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/10/us-viewership-of-the-womens-world-cup-final-was-higher-than-the-mens.html:
> ...


You quoted:

*As a result, it’s hard to tell how much of, say, Budweiser’s sponsorship is attracted by the men’s team and how much by the women’s.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Whatʻs the viewership and pay like for the WNT that play professionally?


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whatʻs the viewership and pay like for the WNT that play professionally?


1) you need a dictionary to learn the definitions of “equity.” 
2) what does the economics of their club teams have to do with the discussion about national teams? Do you not understand the difference and you’re on a soccer blog?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

messy said:


> 1) you need a dictionary to learn the definitions of “equity.”
> 2) what does the economics of their club teams have to do with the discussion about national teams? Do you not understand the difference and you’re on a soccer blog?


Youʻre in over your head junior.  Run along now.


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Youʻre in over your head junior.  Run along now.


Haha you don’t know the difference! And you play around on a soccer blog!
“Uh, well, if the USWNT wants as much as the USMNT and it’s based on product not fairness and they bring in more money, well uh, duh, how much do their club teams bring in?”

Keep selling insurance, GEICO boy!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Haha you don’t know the difference! And you play around on a soccer blog!
> “Uh, well, if the USWNT wants as much as the USMNT and it’s based on product not fairness and they bring in more money, well uh, duh, how much do their club teams bring in?”
> 
> Keep selling insurance, GEICO boy!


Lol!  

*WATCH: Megan Rapinoe Is Asked About 'Equal Pay,' Agrees With Conservative Critics *





Photo by Richard Heathcote/Getty Images 







By AMANDA PRESTIGIACOMO 
 @AMANDAPRESTO 
July 10, 2019

https://www.dailywire.com/news/49333/watch-megan-rapinoe-asked-about-equal-pay-agrees-amanda-prestigiacomo?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=benshapiro


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2019)

*WATCH: Hockey Coach Tells Players to Respect the Anthem or ‘Get the F*ck Out’*





AP Photo/Rich Pedroncelli
DYLAN GWINN10 Jul 2019659
1:59
*A hockey coach in Connecticut gave his players a locker room talk in which he told them that they would stand for the American and Canadian anthems, or they could “get the f*ck out.”*

The video, posted to Facebook last month, shows minor league hockey coach Dan Krupinsky of the Hat Tricks making it clear to his players that “respect” for the anthems is expected.

“We’re not women’s soccer. We’re not the NFL,” Krupinsky said. “If there’s anybody here who is going to be disrespectful to either the American or the Canadian national anthem, grab your gear and get the f—- out now because you’ll never see the ice in this arena.”

“We don’t have that problem in hockey. We’re better than that, but there was no sense in wasting anybody’s time if that shit was going to happen.”

Watch:


When he’s not coaching hockey, Krupinsky is a police officer in Danbury, Connecticut.

Krupinsky told Todd Starnes of Fox News Radio, that he’s surprised by how much attention the video received.

“I thought it would get shared around town — maybe — but I never expected 6.5 million people,” he said.

“Coaches have a responsibility to keep their team squared away. We are fortunate to be in a place where we are a patriotic team and city.”

The issue of protesting the anthem during sporting events began in 2016 when former 49er quarterback Colin Kaepernick first sat, then knelt during the playing of the national anthem. Though the NFL protests have almost totally vanished, the issue gained primacy again this summer U.S. Women’s National Team co-captain Megan Rapinoe protested the anthem during the World Cup.

In addition, Rapinoe has refused a potential White House visit and also declined to place her hand over her heart during the anthem at Team USA’s victory parade in New York on Wednesday.


----------



## Booter (Jul 11, 2019)

Upon further revew:
*Everyone’s new soccer hero Megan Rapinoe is actually kind of awful*

Beyond the embarrassing exercise in self-victimhood, Rapinoe’s personality is marred by her lack of appreciation for the country that has given her the chance to rise so far and achieve so much. She has turned the women’s historic World Cup win into a political pissing match, when it could have been a bipartisan moment of unity for the country. When asked, Rapinoe said, “I’m not going to the f---ing White House.” Plus, she has repeatedly knelt for the national anthem and said, “I’ll probably never put my hand over my heart. I’ll probably never sing the national anthem again.”

It's hard to avoid the conclusion that Rapinoe is a bad role model for the millions of young women across the country. They look up to her and see not a disciplined, respectful sports icon, but a groundlessly bitter, petulant celebrity who is totally ungrateful for the opportunities she's had. As Marc Thiessen put it for the _New York Post_, "Megan Rapinoe is a great — but needlessly, selfishly divisive — athlete.”

This truth has, unfortunately, been largely lost in the post-victory fanfare. Everyone should be happy the U.S. women’s team once again proved its excellence on the international stage, but we must not forget that Rapinoe is not someone worth celebrating.
*https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/everyones-new-soccer-hero-megan-rapinoe-is-actually-kind-of-awful*

Her behavior post World Cup Championship (and to a degree prior) has likly cost her millions in endorsements.  She's just not very smart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2019)

Booter said:


> Upon further revew:
> *Everyone’s new soccer hero Megan Rapinoe is actually kind of awful*
> 
> Beyond the embarrassing exercise in self-victimhood, Rapinoe’s personality is marred by her lack of appreciation for the country that has given her the chance to rise so far and achieve so much. She has turned the women’s historic World Cup win into a political pissing match, when it could have been a bipartisan moment of unity for the country. When asked, Rapinoe said, “I’m not going to the f---ing White House.” Plus, she has repeatedly knelt for the national anthem and said, “I’ll probably never put my hand over my heart. I’ll probably never sing the national anthem again.”
> ...


She's real, and true to herself, and that's better.


----------



## Booter (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's real, and true to herself, and that's better.


Her screaming "New York City, you're the motherfucking best!” in front of a large live audience while on national TV is extremely inappropriate for any member of the USWNT especially a captain.  She detracts from the celebration and much of what the USWNT is all about.  Again she seems to be a pretty ignorant person.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

Booter said:


> Her screaming "New York City, you're the motherfucking best!” in front of a large live audience while on national TV is extremely inappropriate for any member of the USWNT especially a captain.  She detracts from the celebration and much of what the USWNT is all about.  Again she seems to be a pretty ignorant person.


That's funny, I didn't hear any of that. Besides the TV audio, screaming mf from a float in noisy NYC is pretty tame in comparison to naked painted bodies strolling down the street, LOL! I hear worse language every week on PGA coverage.
She's well spoken, articulate and scares straight America down to their tighty whiteys. She may need a bit of polish when it comes to public speaking . . . but isn't that what millions love about trump, he sounds like them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

*Megan Rapinoe: My Girlfriend Told Me They're Gonna Ask Me 'To Run For President'*
*"She’s like, you need to be careful. They’re gonna ask you to run for president."*





Randy Holmes via Getty Images 







By AMANDA PRESTIGIACOMO 
 @AMANDAPRESTO 
July 12, 2019 


Earlier this week, anthem-protesting U.S. Women's Soccer star Megan Rapinoe told MSNBC that her girlfriend, WNBA star Sue Bird, told her that she might be asked to run for president of the United States soon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Megan Rapinoe: My Girlfriend Told Me They're Gonna Ask Me 'To Run For President'*
> *"She’s like, you need to be careful. They’re gonna ask you to run for president."*
> 
> 
> ...


Just Do it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2019)

Booter said:


> From Izzy's FEE article:
> US Soccer sells these broadcast rights and sponsorships as a bundle, not separately for each team. As a result, it’s hard to tell how much of, say, Budweiser’s sponsorship is attracted by the men’s team and how much by the women’s. Presumably, sponsors are paying to get their name in front of potential customers. *Considering that data show TV viewing figures for the men’s team are higher than for the women’s team, this might suggest that the men’s team is the attraction for a disproportionate amount of that broadcast and sponsorship revenue. This would explain the pay disparity*
> 
> From https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/10/us-viewership-of-the-womens-world-cup-final-was-higher-than-the-mens.html:
> ...



*Hey dip shit.......*
*What's the " speed of play " of a Women's National Game .....*
*What's the " speed of play " of a Men's National Game .....*

*That's right .....there's a HUGE difference !*

*And that HUGE difference is represented in the over all turnout *
*thru out the years.....The Women's League a few years back was *
*about to go belly up, if it didn't already happen....*

*They can demand all they want, but the FINAL SAY SO IS THE 
CONSUMER WHO OPENS UP THEIR POCKETBOOK !*

*Pontificate all you want Booty, but the final word is in*
*the Cash Register .....and if the money ain't there ....they *
*are NOT going to get paid what they demand....That Simple !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just Do it.



*I would PAY to see Megan Rapinoe and Alexandria Okra Cortez *
*wrestle on prime time on the front floor of the House of Representatives.....*
*That's all that facility is worth any more !*

*I think it would be a crying weep fest until one poked the other in the eye....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

Booter said:


> Upon further revew:
> *Everyone’s new soccer hero Megan Rapinoe is actually kind of awful*
> 
> Beyond the embarrassing exercise in self-victimhood, Rapinoe’s personality is marred by her lack of appreciation for the country that has given her the chance to rise so far and achieve so much. She has turned the women’s historic World Cup win into a political pissing match, when it could have been a bipartisan moment of unity for the country. When asked, Rapinoe said, “I’m not going to the f---ing White House.” Plus, she has repeatedly knelt for the national anthem and said, “I’ll probably never put my hand over my heart. I’ll probably never sing the national anthem again.”
> ...


What she said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's real, and true to herself, and that's better.


Settle down, you dick.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Settle down, you dick.


Did I offend your delicate, snowflake aura.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did I offend your delicate, snowflake aura.


What do you think?


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2019)

*" Husky Poo " is parading his emotions around on the *
*back of a loud mouth teletubby..........one that will be*
*NON RELEVANT here very soon....*

*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *... a loud mouth teletubby..........one that will be*
> *NON RELEVANT here very soon....*


My God.  What have you planned?  We are seriously worried now.  Call 911.  Walk to the nearest police station or hospital.  You have friends.  I’m here for you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think?


For Daffy, that is a trick question.
He will have to check with the union, his doppleganger & antifa and get back to you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 275047, member: 2987"

My God.  What have you planned?  
*See below......*

We are seriously worried now.  
*You should be very worried....*
*Your Criminal Party is falling apart at the seams...!*

Call 911.  
*I don't make prank calls....*
*The Police Depts have better things to address than an old over *
*weight man like you who pretends to be Bob Zmuda ( Tony Clifton )*
*on a SoCalSoccer forum...*


Walk to the nearest police station or hospital.  
*It would do you some good...exercise, yes it would.*

You have friends.  
*I have lots of friends, I hope to goodness you do too....*

I’m here for you.
*Don't worry about me, worry about yourself and the disease your *
*party has spread across this great land....MAGA !*


/QUOTE


*This is the plan for this pm.....*

*They're gunna love it...*

*Bastille Day..! A Frenchman in the " Yellow Jersey "....!*


----------

